# thaddius' Console Classic 2012 Edition: Round 12



## thaddius (Apr 3, 2012)

Well that was an exciting last round! In the end though, GBATemp voted for the Wii. You can find out more info here.

Recap of the rules, as always:


Spoiler



Each week, video game history will be put to the test to see which console or handheld is the greatest. There can only be one!

Vote for your favourite and follow it through to the end as we try to determine GBATemp's favourite console/handheld!

Consoles and handhelds will face off in brackets comprised of their generation. Because there can only be one, in the event of a tie I will cast a tie-breaking vote. Once a winner has been declared for each generation, the console winners and the handheld winners will face off in individual brackets. Once an ultimate console and ultimate handheld have been chosen, they will face off against each other to see who is the greatest!

For a concrete example of the brackets, see the image at the bottom of this post.


So what now? We're done with the consoles, so this thing is over, right? WRONG! This next round will be the completion of the handheld bracket. For our final handheld round we have the young upstarts of what I call the fifth generation of handhelds. They're all still wet behind the ears with a lot yet to prove, but that won't stop us from voting for them! Get ready for it, and enjoy the last round before the Semi-Finals!

*This Week's Challengers Are:*


*The Yinlips YDPG18 and the JXD-S601*





Yes. Yes. You're all thinking, "What the hell thaddius? Are you making up handhelds to flesh out your brackets?" To which I say, no I'm not making these up, but I am fleshing out the bracket. 

I am still unsure whether or not I should include these because they are Android devices. 'Android device' implies a phone, phone implies the iPhone and all it's friends, and this thing could get ugly. But before you punch me in the internet face, take some time to hear me out: These things aren't phones! They use the Android OS and deliver it in a classic portable gaming package, with no phone capabilities. While they are two distinct consoles that were made by different people, I'm still gonna lump them together.

Both were released last year. While I'm sure most of you have never heard of them, they have made a bit of a splash in the open handheld circle (not as much as the Dingoo, but a splash none the less) because Android handhelds are novel or something.

It's a distinct possibility that these'll get zero votes, I thought I'd add them anyway. I don't own either, but for the sorta reasonable price of ~$140US one could be yours!


*The Pandora*




"What the hell is this crap? Now you've really done it, thaddius. Do you want an internet riot on your hands?" Well, no, but hear me out once more!

After some GP2X nerds thought about it for a second, they realised, "Hey. The GP2X is a wimpy little machine. We can do better, can't we?" And so they did.

Some Germans (I do believe it's pronounced 'Joy-mens') cobbled together this open handheld to rule all handhelds. Sadly though, production has not been smooth. Originally planned for an 07 release, the first batch didn't make it to preorderers' hands until late 08. People are still waiting on batch 2...

Anyway, this little machine features a touch screen, full QWERTY keyboard, two joysticks and joypads, and a myriad of manufacturing problems!

Again, I don't think anyone here will vote for this, but it deserves an honourable mention in this competition.


*The Nintendo 3DS*




Yikes. This thing had a rough start, didn't it? Amid rumours of headaches (shoutout to a certain British periodical) and what some consider a lacklustre launch, the 3DS did not fare well upon release. So much so that 5-6 months later, Nintendo dropped the price from ~$250US to ~$170US. Granted early adopters got some NES and GBA games to quell their sense of outrage with value, but it was striking none the less!

You were all there though. You know the pain, had the lesions, felt the turmoil. And now what? The 3DS is doing OK. Nintendo was quick to announce that the thing sold 5 million much faster than the DS ever did. Aren't numbers fun? So are weaselly arguments!

The 3DS' most obvious point of interest is the 3D effect. Not really used much since the red&black incident of 95-96. While people might still complain of headaches when using the 3D, Nintendo still politely says, "Hey, dumbass. You know you can turn the 3D off, right?" Nintendo also included some cameras, accelerometers and a gyroscope, because who would even think of releasing a system that didn't have those? 

So far the 3DS's best-selling game is, no surprises here, Super Mario 3D Land with 5.03 million units sold. There are no numbers on how many 3DS' are sold, but I'm going to go out on a limb and say it's more than 5 million.

Oh, and just to help out the forum a little: The 3DS has not been 'hacked' yet.


*The PlayStation Vita*




The newly launched Vita! Yay! After the lukewarm-compared-to-the-DS-yet-pretty-impressive-overall sales of the PSP, Sony decided to go back to the drawing board and drop their "revolutionary" UMD.

The Vita seems to be doing well as far as I can tell. The Vita also sports a touch screen and accelerometers, and even boasts a read touch panel.

This thing is too young to have any data on it's sales, so you can use your imagination. This thing hasn't been hacked yet either (wololo's PSP mode homebrew doesn't count).


*Housekeeping!!!*

So there you have it! The final round before the Semi-finals.

Join me next week as we crown the best of a bracket, where all your favourite winners from consoles or handhelds will return to duke it out for reals! Favourite against favourite. It's gonna be special.








EDIT: Modified poll to include iOS.

EDIT: The poll is now closed. I will post the results soon.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm not sure as to why you introduce the Pandora in this generation. If anything, it should be pitted againts the DSi (which is *not* a DS, the hardware *is* different) and the PSP Go (while it retains nearly the same hardware, it does work on a different firmware and there is internal storage, so it can be treated as a separate entity) but I suppose this is a matter of open discussion.

I don't think I'll be voting in this one - this generation has only just started. There isn't enough reasons to support either side, and since I can't vote twice, I don't think I'll vote at all.

As for *The Yinlips YDPG18 and the JXD-S601*, I don't think they should be included at all as they're just a standard Android board in a console case. If we call that a console, we should also include POP-Stations and other crap. There are numerous "unofficial" consoles, but they're really interesting for a really small crowd and pitting them againts the likes of the Vita and the 3DS is simply unfair. These are just cheep Chinese knock-off's.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 3, 2012)

To address most of your concerns, Foxi4, the logistics of a poll constrained me a little. I could have had the 4th gen have 30 systems in it and the 5th have 2, or I could add some token ones in to flesh things out. I chose the latter.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 3, 2012)

thaddius said:


> To address most of your concerns, Foxi4, the logistics of a poll constrained me a little. I could have had the 4th gen have 30 systems in it and the 5th have 2, or I could add some token ones in to flesh things out. I chose the latter.


Oh, I see what you mean. Well, that makes sense.


----------



## emigre (Apr 3, 2012)

I vote ios.


----------



## prowler (Apr 3, 2012)

lol pandora, did anyone actually buy that


----------



## thaddius (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't think anyone would admit to it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 3, 2012)

prowler said:


> lol pandora, did anyone actually buy that



No, people bought something called the "PSP" instead.

Seriously, it had almost equal emulation capabilities, it was a third of the price, and it had a whole library of original games.

The Pandora was just... redundant.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > lol pandora, did anyone actually buy that
> ...


_*Wat?*_

Overclockable OMAP3530 (ARM Cortex-A8 microprocessor inside) CPU running at 600Mhz, a DSP co-processor running at 430Mhz, a PowerVR SGX530 110Mhz GPU and 512 RAM offers _*"a tad more"*_ capabilities then the PSP, not to mention dual SDHC slots, WEP-WPA2 WiFi connectivity, Bluetooth, a touchscreen, dual analog, full keyboard, the 800x600 resolution and a full-blown Linux distribution for the OS. It wasn't redundant, it isn't redundant, it's _*expensive*_.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah, it's kind of difficult to judge a generation that's only just begun. I'll throw my vote towards the Vita seems to have the library best suited for my tastes.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 3, 2012)

I'll vote for the Vita since I have a good taste in gaming.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'll vote for the Vita since I have a good taste in gaming.


Now you're just sounding bias - are you voting for it because you have some basis as to why this choice is "the only correct one for someone who has taste in games" or are you just picking it because it's the beefiest out of the lot?

I must say, it does give the most promise, but I don't think that either handheld did enough to really earn a non-bias vote.


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 3, 2012)

3DS for me, maybe if i had bought the Vita i may of voted differently but i am happy at the mo with the 3DS.


----------



## prowler (Apr 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'll vote for the Vita since I have a good taste in gaming.


@3DS and fans


----------



## thaddius (Apr 3, 2012)

I imagine it is difficult to choose between two systems that haven't proved themselves (much), but what kind of a poller would I be if I just left out the current gen? A terrible one, that's what.


----------



## Smuff (Apr 3, 2012)

After previously voting for the Saturn and the Dreamcast I felt the need to continue the "underdog" motif, so I voted for the Pandora



{EDIT} Obviously, if i wasn't fucking about I would have voted for the 3DS


{EDIT EDIT} because Sony suck cock.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 3, 2012)

thaddius said:


> I imagine it is difficult to choose between two systems that haven't proved themselves (much), but what kind of a poller would I be if I just left out the current gen? A terrible one, that's what.


Oh, by no means am I (or anyone else for that matter from what I'm reading) criticizing the poll. What I'm saying is that the choices in this generation are made not due to experience or even personal preference but more due to support of certain companies or the hardware capabilities of the consoles themselves, which are only two out of many factors that influence such a decision.

To me it's too early to choose, for others the choice may be obvious no matter what. At the end of the day, this is all fun, but what I don't like is people saying that one is better than the other due to their "good taste" - neither really has a library as of today, only a handful of titles are out, definatelly not enough to judge. Not to even mention that both are getting similar titles, too. I mean, MGS3D vs MGS HD Collection, for one. The 3DS definatelly isn't free of "hardcore" titles like Resident Evil Revelations, Ace Combat or BlazBlue, so I can't see why anyone would complain. I still stand by my little saying of "Portendo 3DS", as it's specifically apparent on the system, but I'm definatelly not crossing it out as "lacking tasteful games". As of today, the 3DS and the Vita go head to head, even if I'd personally choose a Vita since I'm such a hardware whore.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm not feeling criticized, don't worry. Just want people to vote for whatever and to hell with what people think. I do want to have the Vita and 3DS at least considered before I move on to semi-finals.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 3, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > I'll vote for the Vita since I have a good taste in gaming.
> ...



Well it was also my attempt at humor (I guess that part flopped) and it's also the only one of the consoles I own. And I'm certainly loving it so far.



Foxi4 said:


> As for *The Yinlips YDPG18 and the JXD-S601*, I don't think they should be included at all as they're just a standard Android board in a console case. If we call that a console, we should also include POP-Stations and other crap. There are numerous "unofficial" consoles, but they're really interesting for a really small crowd and pitting them againts the likes of the Vita and the 3DS is simply unfair. These are just cheep Chinese knock-off's.



I agree because I've also never heard of these things. Although if they run Android we may as well count iPhones, iPads, iPods, and the bagillion different Android/Windows Phone devices out there. I mean they do play games after all.


----------



## Valwin (Apr 3, 2012)

i Voted 3DS  is clearly the better system right now  hopefully the vita will get some games down the line  but  right now is a joke


----------



## 431unknown (Apr 3, 2012)

I wouldn't call the Vita a joke, but it is lacking a little. Voted for 3DS btw.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 3, 2012)

431unknown said:


> I wouldn't call the Vita a joke, but it is lacking a little.


Not sure what's better, a little bit of some nice and fresh games or ZeldaOT and Starfox64 all over again, sprinkled with some delicious Nintendogs.

No offense, but as of today, the ratio of "good" and "relatively fresh games", with fresh meaning "made recently, not dug up and re-animated into a freshly-made zombie" on both systems seems to be 50/50 to me.


----------



## Valwin (Apr 3, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't call the Vita a joke, but it is lacking a little.
> ...



i dont know i one of those game is know as the greatest game ever made so you tell me


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 3, 2012)

Valwin said:


> i dont know i one of those game is know as the greatest game ever made so you tell me



Two of them are also half assed remakes.

Take your pick.


----------



## Valwin (Apr 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > i dont know i one of those game is know as the greatest game ever made so you tell me
> ...



again i am talking about the 3DS games not the vita ones guild get it together


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Valwin said:


> again i am talking about the 3DS games not the vita ones guild get it together


The first thing I dream about when picking up a 2011 console is playing some fun 1998 titles.


----------



## emigre (Apr 3, 2012)

Where's the "they're all a bit shit cause they have little choice of games?"

No, Kid Icarus and Mario Land 3D alone does not make a system worth buying.

The same goes for Uncharted: GA and Lumines.


----------



## Valwin (Apr 3, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > again i am talking about the 3DS games not the vita ones guild get it together
> ...




well if that console does in fact have one of the greatest games ever made them yea i would too Foxi-kun


----------



## emigre (Apr 3, 2012)

Valwin in double standards shocker.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 3, 2012)

Valwin said:


> again i am talking about the 3DS games not the vita ones guild get it together



There aren't any remakes out for the Vita, what are you smoking.

EDIT: OH SORRY DISGAEA 3.


----------



## xist (Apr 3, 2012)

Valwin said:


> i dont know i one of those game is know as the greatest game ever made so you tell me



The 3DS version of OoT is known as the greatest game ever made? On what list is that?

The simple fact is that most of the time those lists are as much nostalgia based as anything else. Would it have the same impact if it was released today? Would FFVII? Would Link to the Past? Sonic? No. Games age and whilst rose tinted specs dull that degradation i don't think OoT as a massive selling point is something to brag about.

I'm far more interested to know why, if it's such a huge success on all counts, i'm in a situation where i can only sell my 3DS if i want to accept a 50% loss?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 3, 2012)

xist said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > i dont know i one of those game is know as the greatest game ever made so you tell me
> ...


My god... somebody gets me.

I feel reVITAlized, thank you.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 3, 2012)

xist said:


> The 3DS version of OoT is known as the greatest game ever made? On what list is that?



I'll be an outsider here and say I don't even think OoT is one of the greatest games ever made. Compared to future Zelda titles it kinda pales in comparison. It was the "originator" but it wasn't the "perfecter".

Yet again I don't think Zelda is the standard for gaming excellence so I guess my opinion is shit.


----------



## Valwin (Apr 3, 2012)

xist said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > i dont know i one of those game is know as the greatest game ever made so you tell me
> ...



what list  what are you talking about ?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> xist said:
> 
> 
> > The 3DS version of OoT is known as the greatest game ever made? On what list is that?
> ...


I never "got" the Zelda appeal - the only Zelda that I _tried and enjoyed_ was Zelda: A Link to the Past - that game was awesome.

The N64 Zeldas, to me, suffer from the same sickness as many other "early 3D" games - if you didn't play them at the time of their release, they will look shit to you no matter what. I hate to say it, but I just don't like it. Maybe I didn't play it enough but to me it's just not appealing.


----------



## xist (Apr 3, 2012)

Valwin said:


> what list  what are you talking about ?



You said it's "known as the greatest game ever made" implying somewhere it's been widely discussed as that good. Unless you mean it's known in hidden circles that must not be spoken about then it must be documented somewhere, and i'm just wondering what specifically you were referring to. If it's not lists you can link to then articles will do.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 3, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > again i am talking about the 3DS games not the vita ones guild get it together
> ...


You keep on saying that. That may have been true when it first came out but it certainly isn't now.
Snake Eater 3D (_remake_)
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Resident Evil Revelations
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Shadow Wars
BIT.TRIP SAGA
Nano Assault
Super Mario 3D Land
Ace Combat: Assault Horizon Legacy
Dead or Alive: Dimensions
Mario Kart 7
Pushmo
Mutant Mudds
Or are those all old 1998 ports?



_Better than what the Vita has right now.  _


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 3, 2012)

soulx said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...


I'm not saying that all of the 3DS games are bad._ Look at my previous posts_. I'm putting both the 3DS and the Vita on an equal level at this point and refuse to vote for either as both present interesting titles.

Also, they're better then what Vita has _in your opinion._ I marked the games _I_ don't particularily fancy for you with an* X*.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 3, 2012)

soulx said:


> You keep on saying that. That may have been true when it first came out but it certainly isn't now.
> Snake Eater 3D (_remake_)
> Kid Icarus: Uprising
> Resident Evil Revelations
> ...



It's cute that you think Snake Eater 3D is a good example of how good the 3DS is.

If you excuse me I'll play a good version of the game on my Xbox 360.


----------



## Valwin (Apr 3, 2012)

xist said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > what list  what are you talking about ?
> ...




i dont remember when it started but i could say  it was around 2000 i seem tv show call it that people  i know call it that i remember a magazine   did that ect

xist   how old are you could be you were not around ?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Valwin said:


> i dont remember when it started but i could say  it was around 2000 i seem tv show call it that people  i know call it that i remember a magazine   did that ect
> 
> xist   how old are you could be you were not around ?


So it was the best game of all time *12 years ago?* Sounds legit by today's standards.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 3, 2012)

Valwin said:


> i dont remember when it started but i could say  it was around 2000 i seem tv show call it that people  i know call it that i remember a magazine   did that ect
> 
> xist   how old are you could be you were not around ?



So it was deemed good in the year 2000?

Do you remember what other shit was deemed good in the year 2000? A lot of stuff was considered good in the year 2000 but really wasn't.


----------



## xist (Apr 3, 2012)

Valwin said:


> i dont remember when it started but i could say  it was around 2000 i seem tv show call it that people  i know call it that i remember a magazine   did that ect
> 
> xist   how old are you could be you were not around ?



Awesome. Good to know your criteria for gaming excellence is a random TV show 12 years old and an old magazine. So no sources more recent than that? 12 years of releases completely ignored in your rating system there...


----------



## Valwin (Apr 3, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > i dont remember when it started but i could say  it was around 2000 i seem tv show call it that people  i know call it that i remember a magazine   did that ect
> ...



well i havent seem anyone refer to a game like that in tv or magazines so you tell me


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's cute that you think Snake Eater 3D is a good example of how good the 3DS is.
> 
> If you excuse me I'll play a good version of the game on my Xbox 360.


I tried the demo (not the full game but you haven't either) and the 3D is great. Adds a lot of immersion to the game. And it did get relatively good reviews despite a couple framerate issues. Even so, it's still a worthy addition to the 3DS's library.



xist said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > i dont remember when it started but i could say  it was around 2000 i seem tv show call it that people  i know call it that i remember a magazine   did that ect
> ...


http://www.filibuste...s.com/games.htm

Now why don't you scroll down and see what game is typically on first? Oh, is that OOT I spy?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 3, 2012)

I thought I'd list all the games that have come out in the top 20 highest rated games since OoT was made:
Super Mario Galaxy
Super Mario Galaxy 2
GTA IV
Soul Calibur
Uncharted 2
Metroid Prime
The Orange Box
Batman: Arkham City
Resident Evil 4
Mass Effect 2
Halo: Combat Evolved
Half Life 2
GTA III
Skyrim
MGS2
GTA: San Andreas
Portal 2
Bioshock
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2
Ninja Gaiden Black
LittleBigPlanet
Red Dead Redemption
Halo 2
Twilight Princess
NFL 2K1
Wind Waker
Gran Turismo 3: A-Spec
GTA: Vice City
Star Wars: KOTOR
Perfect Dark
CoD4
World of Goo
Baldur's Gate II: Shadows of Amn
Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory
Gears of War
I cut out anything that was a remake, port, or made during the same year or before as Ocarina of TIme.




soulx said:


> I tried the demo (not the full game but you haven't either) and the 3D is great. Adds a lot of immersion to the game. And it did get relatively good reviews despite a couple framerate issues. Even so, it's still a worthy addition to the 3DS's library.



A) I beat Metal Gear Solid 3.
B) Saying "3D is great/adds a lot of immersion" is the same as saying "graphics are great/adds a lot of immersion" but I'm sure I'd be called a "gfx whore" if I said "Uncharted: Golden Abyss is great, the graphics are great and add a lot of immersion". Man I love them double standards.
C) I thought people didn't care about reviewers since they're full of shit?
D) Let's not forget about the horrid control scheme that everyone hates and it's only fixable but attaching a cancerous tumor to your system.
E) Too bad the HD Collection got higher reviews. Like 10+ points average higher.
F) If a remake of a game that can't even maintain a good framerate and requires an add on to be functional than I guess I've been giving the 3DS too much credit.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Valwin said:


> since them is know as that what other game have been call that you tell me





> Guinness World Records: Gamer's Edition (2009)
> Rank	 Title	 Publisher	 Year
> 1	 Super Mario Kart	 Nintendo	 1992
> 2	 Tetris	 Alexey Pajitnov	 1987
> ...





> http://www.gamesradar.com/best-games-ever/
> 
> Lists Portal as no.1



Thing is, those lists usually mean jack as they're made on the basis of polls - depending on the demographic they ask, the answers are going to be termendously different.


----------



## xist (Apr 3, 2012)

soulx said:


> http://www.filibuste...s.com/games.htm
> 
> Now why don't you scroll down and see what game is typically on first? Oh, is that OOT I spy?



That list is completely flawed. How can you attribute equal weighting to a list from 2000 or 2001 to a list from 2010 or 20011? It's a representation of data over the years but not an indication of anything other than how things changed over time.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 3, 2012)

xist said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.filibuste...s.com/games.htm
> ...



Thought I'd point this out on the Action Button list:

>#10: Metal Gear Solid 3
>Publisher: Nintendo

EDIT: Also on that list:

>#6: Gears of War
>Publisher: Epic

(It was Microsoft Game Studios)
10 Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater Nintendo 2004


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 3, 2012)

I think we can all agree that "everyone" has "their own" list of games of all time. Some people like Zelda: OOT, some people don't - this isn't a thread about it though and we're sort of cluttering it. Valwin is Valwin, he is trolling softly. Let's just head back to the subject at hand, which is _3DS vs. Vita vs. Pandora vs. Chinese Knock-off's._


----------



## xist (Apr 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Let's just head back to the subject at hand, which is _3DS vs. Vita vs. Pandora vs. Chinese Knock-off's._



Which through no fault of thaddius' is flawed simply because of the two contenders, one has been out for far longer and has a far more established install base and game library. Is it going to be a surprise when the 3DS wins? No. Is it indicative that it's the better console? Again no, unless you're only going to live for a few days and you need to decide which of the two you want to play.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 4, 2012)

xist said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's just head back to the subject at hand, which is _3DS vs. Vita vs. Pandora vs. Chinese Knock-off's._
> ...



We're also on a Nintendo forum full of Nintendo fans. How else do you think the N64 beat the PSX?

Generally these polls are more for shits and giggles than actually be indicative of which console is better for me.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 4, 2012)

xist said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.filibuste...s.com/games.htm
> ...


That's not the point. It's that the majority of recent lists have put Ocarina of Time as first. Nintendo Power, GameTrailers.com, Edge, FHM, Slogan Yams have all done so. And while metacritic scores aren't the best gauge, it is the highest scoring game on their site with 99/100.



Guild McCommunist said:


> A) I beat Metal Gear Solid 3.
> 
> B) Saying "3D is great/adds a lot of immersion" is the same as saying "graphics are great/adds a lot of immersion" but I'm sure I'd be called a "gfx whore" if I said "Uncharted: Golden Abyss is great, the graphics are great and add a lot of immersion". Man I love them double standards.
> 
> ...


A) I'm talking about the 3DS version.

B) What double standards? When have I ever accussed anyone of being a GFX whore? Heck, I'm a bit of one myself (hence the PC master-race thread). Although I would argue that 3D adds more immersion than better visuals. You got to try it to understand.

C) Who said that?

D) Fair enough but since it is fixable (CPP), it isn't that big of a problem. And if you beat Peacewalker on the PSP, you should be _okay_ with this.

E) Well duh, it's a better value after all (3 games-in-one vs. one)

F) >implying it's the 3DS's fault that the game isn't at it's best.

Blame Konami for that. Regardless, it's still a worthy library addition.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2012)

It's a popularity contest, really. If you want to be objective, be objective. If you want to be subjective, be subjective. At the end of the day, the more popular console wins, not the "better" one.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 4, 2012)

They all have their merits. They can all be good.


----------



## DragorianSword (Apr 4, 2012)

I accidently voted 3DS but I actually didn't want to vote at all.
At this very moment I think the 3DS is the best handheld from this list.
It has some great games, certainly the newly released Kid Icarus which I'm playing right now.
But it's a little unfair to the PSVita actually. For the moment there aren't a lot of games on it that appeal to me but the same could be said about the 3DS when it released.
I would wait a couple of months untill both handhelds had some good releases.
Besides the DS is still my all time favorite handheld. I have played on it almost every day since I got my flashcard in 2008 and I still have 30+ games on my 'to play' list.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm not sure as to why you introduce the Pandora in this generation. If anything, it should be pitted againts the DSi (*which is *not* a DS, the hardware *is* different*) and the PSP Go (*while it retains nearly the same hardware, it does work on a different firmware and there is internal storage, so it can be treated as a separate entit*y) but I suppose this is a matter of open discussion.


I hear this really often and it's wrong.


The DSi is still a DS just like the PSP Go is still a PSP. The minor change in hardware doesn't matter. They're still part of the same line of systems.


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 4, 2012)

thaddius said:


> They all have their merits. They can all be good.



Very true thaddius, i have a 3DS for the games i want to play on that and i will eventually purchase myself a Vita, probably when the games i want to play are released on that.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 4, 2012)

Of course they have different merits but some people automatically think that X console is better for no apparent reason which causes arguments.

I voted for the Vita because it was the only console that had the most playtime after my PSP and while my 3DS was fun for a bit it quickly grew boring and just gathered dust for months now and while my Vita isn't doing much better atleast it still fun for me.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2012)

soulx said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure as to why you introduce the Pandora in this generation. If anything, it should be pitted againts the DSi (*which is *not* a DS, the hardware *is* different*) and the PSP Go (*while it retains nearly the same hardware, it does work on a different firmware and there is internal storage, so it can be treated as a separate entit*y) but I suppose this is a matter of open discussion.
> ...


You often hear it because it's true. The DSi has its own library consisting of DSiWare and DSi Exclusives, the changes in hardware are not minor - the system has a different CPU, works on a different "OS" and has the DS one embedded for legacy purposes, it has cameras and it has an SD slot, it's a different build and a different system altogether, it only retained DS compatibility. The Go is different to the PSP in a lesser extent, but still, it is different. The DSi to the DS is like a Wii to the Gamecube - a minor hardware update. A Go to the PSP is like a PS3 Slim to the Fat - a revision with different functionality, but in this case, the functionality is extended not lessened.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> A Go to the PSP is like a PS3 Slim to the Fat - a revision with different functionality, but in this case, the functionality is extended not lessened.


At the risk of being pedantic: UMDs.

I know what you mean though. I'm just being silly.


----------



## emigre (Apr 4, 2012)

thaddius said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > A Go to the PSP is like a PS3 Slim to the Fat - a revision with different functionality, but in this case, the functionality is extended not lessened.
> ...



Not being able to use UMDs sounds more like a gain rather than a  loss.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 4, 2012)

emigre said:


> thaddius said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


No disagreement there. Although the smaller screen and slightly awkward controls of the Go isn't for everyone either so.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 4, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> No disagreement there. Although the smaller screen and slightly awkward controls of the Go isn't for everyone either so.



I liked it because it was actually super portable. Like it was the size of my cellphone basically and I could put it in my pocket without it feeling awkward. I eventually got used to the controls (I also liked the bumpers on the Go better than the PSP) but after getting a Vita I realize that it's just better designed. Larger? Oh yeah. But with that you get a nice big screen and it's so damn comfortable. I never had to "break my hands in" for it. It feels almost as natural as holding a regular controller. It's excellently designed to say the least.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2012)

thaddius said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > A Go to the PSP is like a PS3 Slim to the Fat - a revision with different functionality, but in this case, the functionality is extended not lessened.
> ...


UMD's have been replaced with internal storage - perhaps it could be considered "decreased functionality", but to me it's a "viable replacement" of one function by another. The unit was more portable and had longer battery life and those are two things a portable should excel at, don't you think? 

Besides, as I said, I'm keen to say that the DSi is a different console with a layer of hardware-based backwards compatibility while a PSP Go could be threated as a revision with modified hardware. 

Wii ---> Gamecube does not equal PS3 ---> PS3Slim


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > No disagreement there. Although the smaller screen and slightly awkward controls of the Go isn't for everyone either so.
> ...


I never got used to the Go and preferred my pre-owned 2000 over the pre-owned Go I was gonna get but got to agree that the Go's bumpers are better than the other models, still overall I like the 2000/3000 series more but thats just how I am. The Vita's design was for me fantastic and so easy to just pick up and start using and the analog sticks were to me much better than the PSP's although I have to kinda hate the LiveArea and how you must use the touch screen to scroll through each screen and select things.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow. I really didn't think people would defend the removal of a feature as not being decreased functionality. Personally, I can't play my UMDs on my Go. Sounds like decreased functionality to me.

It was a joke after all though, and I don't really care. I do like the Go better.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2012)

thaddius said:


> Wow. I really didn't think people would defend the removal of a feature as not being decreased functionality. Personally, I can't play my UMDs on my Go. Sounds like decreased functionality to me.
> 
> It was a joke after all though, and I don't really care. I do like the Go better.


The thing is, when you plan on buying a PSP Go, you don't buy UMD's.

At the time, *two *PSP's were released. The PSP Go was aimed at new customers who did not have collections then. At the same time, the 3000 was launched for those who did. Sony covered all bases there and did not force you to buy the Go - the Go was a good choice for those who didn't have a PSP yet and aren't particularily interested in carrying UMD's around.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 4, 2012)

To be fair not alot of people actually liked the UMDs in the first place. I bought a PSP late in its life and I don't own 1 UMD and I know its kinda of a waste to have a 2000 model and not use a UMD with it since I can just buy a Go but the UMDs are just clunky and annoying, if anything I consider them a collector's item.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> To be fair not alot of people actually liked the UMDs in the first place. I bought a PSP late in its life and I don't own 1 UMD and I know its kinda of a waste to have a 2000 model and not use a UMD with it since I can just buy a Go but the UMDs are just clunky and annoying, if anything I consider them a collector's item.


That combined with skipping issues and increased battery drain are two main factors as to why even users of PSP's with drives are more keen to play games off the Stick. The UMD was a good medium for storage, but storage alone. It could've been used for installing games only but at the time of PSP's original release sticks were insanely expensive.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 4, 2012)

Foxi, you can use special pleading all you want, but the PSP Go is part of the PSP line and it lacks a function of it's predecessors.

You know what I mean. And I do understand that you feel the Go has an overall increase in *net* functionality, but that's not the same thing. Anyway, I'm not going to argue this anymore.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't know why we're complaining about UMDs. Everyone bought a Go and switched over to the digital medium anyway so UMDs are useless.

But my major gripe with the Vita is that shit selection they call PSP games. If you want to transfer "unsupported games" you need a PS3 to do it. And like tons of games you'd actually want to play with a second analog are "unsupported". Peace Walker, God Eater, Syphon Filter, the list goes on.

Also no PSX support, although hopefully when it is implemented it'll be glorious. I'm hoping it'll have some good upscaling and maybe they'll add some other neat features (I dunno what but you never know). Or I'm hoping they add PS2 games but that's probably far from reality.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 4, 2012)

I never bought a Go but I get your point. Its kinda sad that PSP support on the Vita isn't that good although i'm sure when its hacked that will change.



Foxi4 said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair not alot of people actually liked the UMDs in the first place. I bought a PSP late in its life and I don't own 1 UMD and I know its kinda of a waste to have a 2000 model and not use a UMD with it since I can just buy a Go but the UMDs are just clunky and annoying, if anything I consider them a collector's item.
> ...


Yes that to.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2012)

thaddius said:


> Foxi, you can use special pleading all you want, but the PSP Go is part of the PSP line and it lacks a function of it's predecessors.
> 
> You know what I mean. And I do understand that you feel the Go has an overall increase in *net* functionality, but that's not the same thing. Anyway, I'm not going to argue this anymore.


Revert a few pages to my original statement, you seem to have forgotten that this isn't about the PSP but about the DS and DSi, we've went horribly off-topic here. My whole point was to say that the DS and the DSi may be in one line of DS products, but they are different consoles due to hardware differences, and that said, the only competitor for the DSi hardware in such a clash would be the Go as it was released aproximatelly at the same time and stands at a branching of PSP revisions - one branch went with UMD's (3000 and the later budget E-1000) and the other went with digital distribution and withered.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I don't know why we're complaining about UMDs. Everyone bought a Go and switched over to the digital medium anyway so UMDs are useless.


Sony was going to implement a UMD transfer program. Then they canned it. Then they did the same thing for the Vita.

You're right, Sony has sure demonstrated that we shouldn't care about the UMD.

I really do wish that I could have played my UMD games on the Go/Vita though. That would have been nice.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2012)

thaddius said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why we're complaining about UMDs. Everyone bought a Go and switched over to the digital medium anyway so UMDs are useless.
> ...


Sony's afraid that if they do implement a transfer program like this, people will start buying pre-owned copies on the rise, register them and return them to the stores, as a UMD game really has no distinctive features. One copy could be "transferred" numerous times, and they want to avoid that.

Nintendo avoided this issue by using a backwards compatible slot on the 3DS - rather then "uploading" DS titles onto it you just "play them" as you normally would, and for that, Sony would have to include a UMD drive on the system. Nobody wants it there, it would decrease the already scarce battery life.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 4, 2012)

thaddius said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why we're complaining about UMDs. Everyone bought a Go and switched over to the digital medium anyway so UMDs are useless.
> ...



For the record this never bothered me because I pirated all my PSP games anyway. Like the first PSP game I bought was Armored Core Portable 3... less than a week ago.

But I can see why people would not like this although my larger complaint is the lack of PSP titles. Also some of their pricing is still rather silly. $40 for Tekken 6 PSP? Seriously? I can go buy UMvC3 for the Vita for as much. Or BlazBlue. Or probably SFxT when it comes out. Or Mortal Kombat.

Also some of their launch titles (or at least early PSP games) like Dynasty Warriors and Untold Legends at $15 is a joke. I mean for $5 more I can get Persona 3 Portable which came out like what, last year?

EDIT: What I would do (if I were Sony) is let people buy a "digital pass" for the game for, say, $5. Basically anything you have a UMD copy of, you can pay $5 extra for a digital copy as well. I know it sounds sleezy but for $5 extra you get to transfer it to your Vita (which upscales the games, adds bilinear filtering, and that whole color stuff) and other devices (well, up to two devices) and Sony still makes a small profit. It's not exactly friendly but it seems the most reasonable way of giving people what they want (digital copies of their games) for a relatively low price.

Also they could discount the pass for PSN Plus subscribers (like $2.50 instead of $5 for a digital pass).

Although I keep railing on this I still realize that I bought a Vita for Vita games, not to play PSP games. It's just annoying that they give us all these excellent PSP game options but give us nothing to play it with. I had to spend $20 for MHFU and in all honesty what I wanted was God Eater.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Sony's afraid that if they do implement a transfer program like this, people will start buying pre-owned copies on the rise, register them and return them to the stores, as a UMD game really has no distinctive features. One copy could be "transferred" numerous times, and they want to avoid that.



Oh I know. It sucks that they abandoned early adopters like me because they got behind a format that didn't have legs.

Basically, I learned my lesson with the Go, so I'm not going to buy a Vita in the near future.


----------



## emigre (Apr 4, 2012)

RE: UMD

UMD is a shit format. End of.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 4, 2012)

Indeed. I can't tell you how many UMD covers I had to repair for people.

Here's a question to start things up again in another direction:

What do people here think of this 3D trend?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2012)

thaddius said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not going to buy a *nextgen* system because it doesn't support *lastgen* games? That's the stupidest reason you could come up with - I could understand if there were some inheritent problems with the Vita, but from what I've seen, they took a PSP, placed a touchscreen, touchpad, cameras and a second analog on it and then fed it steroids, it's *the *ultimate portable from a hardware standpoint and you're telling me that you won't buy it because you can't play *PSP* games? Hot dang, play your PSP games on your *PSP* lol.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 4, 2012)

thaddius said:


> What do people here think of this 3D trend?



Pretty sure you already answered your question by stating it's a trend.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> You're not going to buy a *nextgen* system because it doesn't support *lastgen* games? That's the stupidest reason you could come up with


I don't finish playing a game and then toss it in the trash compactor like you're suggesting I should. Heck, I'm playing Chrono Trigger on my PS3 right now because I didn't snap the disc in half when the PS2 was announced. I recently finished playing Super Mario 64 DS on my 3DS (btw, the circle pad makes this game a lot more tolerable) because I didn't toss the cart out the window when I heard tell of the 3DS.

I don't buy new system JUST to play old games on them (I do have 6 games for my 3DS and have finished all of them), but I appreciate it when the company who is making the system rewards me for buying into their previous library. Sony hasn't done that with the Vita so I won't be getting one until much later in it's lifecycle.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2012)

thaddius said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > You're not going to buy a *nextgen* system because it doesn't support *lastgen* games? That's the stupidest reason you could come up with
> ...


This is not what I'm suggesting. What I'm suggesting is playing your PSP games on your PSP without being bothered by Vita transferring whatsoever and purchasing PSP games which you do not own on PSN. Backwards compatibility is a fun addition, not a deal breaker. The PSP is backwards compatible with selected PSOne titles, yet I don't remember anyone whining that it doesn't have a CD disc drive nor do I remember any program of transferring PSOne titles from CD's onto the PSP.

The route of logic here is clear - if someone has a collection of UMD's that he or she wants to transfer then the likelyhood of him/her owning a PSP is high. If he or she already owns a PSP then transferring the titles isn't really a necessity for him/her. If he or she doesn't then he/she will not be remotely interested in transferring something he or she doesn't even own. You get my drift? 

Would it be a good addition to the system? Yes. Is it a deal breaker? No. The Vita was designed with Vita games in mind, the PSP classics are only a bit of icing on the top for those who like to go a bit retro from time to time.

*EDIT:* Keep in mind that the 3DS retained its DS functionality only because the cartridges retained their form factor. The UMD's have been deprecated, thus "functionality" is limited - that's really all there is to it. Besides, didn't Nintendo do the same thing with their latest Wii? It's not compatible with Gamecube titles anymore, much like the Go and the Vita aren't with UMD's. GASP! Nintendo did a no-no!


----------



## thaddius (Apr 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> This is not what I'm suggesting.


Of course it's not what you're suggesting! It's just like how I was in no way suggesting that the only reason I buy new consoles is to play old games, but it didn't stop you from making that straw man argument and calling me stupid.

I like to play old games while I save up enough money to buy new ones. Backwards compatibility allows for that. If a company releases a console/handheld that doesn't have BC, I'm not that inclined to buy it immediately.

Just so we're clear, I have no problem understanding that it's not a deal breaker for YOU.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2012)

thaddius said:


> Of course it's not what you're suggesting! It's just like how I was in no way suggesting that the only reason I buy new consoles is to play old games, but it didn't stop you from making that straw man argument and calling me stupid.


Primo, I never said that you're stupid, I said that your argument was. Secundo, I never implied that you buy new consoles to play old games solely, I implied that you dedicate too much focus to that. When buying new hardware, the customer's primary interest should be new games, if it wasn't the case, why would you buy new hardware in the first place?

You're taking this too much to the heart and too personally, take a chill pill.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> thaddius said:
> 
> 
> > What do people here think of this 3D trend?
> ...


I think Guild pretty much summed up what I wanted to say but very bluntly.

But to expand on it, 3D in movies with the glasses and stuff I enjoy a little (no 3D sickness) but 3D in the 3DS I hate (I get 3D sickness from it)


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 4, 2012)

3DS.
Simply because I got it on launch day and I never really liked Sony at all.

I would vote for the Pandora as I've been keeping up with the thing since early dev stages but as I don't own one I can't really tell if it's better or worse then the 3DS.

I really love the DOS and oldschool games feature on the device (yes I still play old games on a daily basis)


----------



## xist (Apr 4, 2012)

soulx said:


> xist said:
> 
> 
> > That list is completely flawed. How can you attribute equal weighting to a list from 2000 or 2001 to a list from 2010 or 20011? It's a representation of data over the years but not an indication of anything other than how things changed over time.
> ...



Whilst i do agree with you that OoT on the N64 is very often quoted as being one of the best games ever (a fact which i don't agree with but that's by the by) OoT on the 3DS released in 2011 isn't. Simply looking at best of 2011 lists (for example) illustrate that. It's not that Ocarina is suddenly rubbish, more that it gathers momentum through the years due to the personal love many people have for it. I'm not trying to pick an argument over the game being the best ever, or over rated, merely that when it was released last year on the 3DS it wasn't a revolutionary game that stomped over every other game released that year or even the previous few...surely you can see the distinction?



Foxi4 said:


> This is not what I'm suggesting. What I'm suggesting is playing your PSP games on your PSP without being bothered by Vita transferring whatsoever and purchasing PSP games which you do not own on PSN. Backwards compatibility is a fun addition, not a deal breaker. The PSP is backwards compatible with selected PSOne titles, yet I don't remember anyone whining that it doesn't have a CD disc drive nor do I remember any program of transferring PSOne titles from CD's onto the PSP.
> 
> The route of logic here is clear - if someone has a collection of UMD's that he or she wants to transfer then the likelyhood of him/her owning a PSP is high. If he or she already owns a PSP then transferring the titles isn't really a necessity for him/her. If he or she doesn't then he/she will not be remotely interested in transferring something he or she doesn't even own. You get my drift?
> 
> Would it be a good addition to the system? Yes. Is it a deal breaker? No. The Vita was designed with Vita games in mind, the PSP classics are only a bit of icing on the top for those who like to go a bit retro from time to time.



I totally agree with you...BUT...that screen.....it makes PSP games look great and the Vita has a second stick. It's not that people think it's a deal breaker, it's just they're salivating over the chance of playing those games on steroids (the games, not the people with the Vita's).


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2012)

xist said:


> I totally agree with you...BUT...that screen.....it makes PSP games look great and the Vita has a second stick. It's not that people think it's a deal breaker, it's just they're salivating over the chance of playing those games on steroids (the games, not the people with the Vita's).


I agree, Dat Screen. 

It's obviously pretty, but as I said, nothing's really stopping you from purchasing new PSP titles for the Vita, you just... can't transfer them from the UMD's, which is a shame, but not a world-wide tragedy.  I honestly wouldn't pay twice for the same game, even if I had the option to transfer and I don't particularily enjoy Digital Distribution anyways, I play PSP games on the hardware they were designed to be played on - the PSP. 

I surely will get some dirt-cheap PSP games for the Vita once I finally buy one (money-gathering in-progress...) but probably just to kill time in-between of Vita releases.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> You're taking this too much to the heart and too personally, take a chill pill.


I'm not angry or taking it personally (another strawman). You're jumping down people's throats for not having the same opinions as you. And even then you're only really attacking strawmen arguments.

It's just getting tired is all. At least you've learned what a strawman argument is (which was my intent).


			
				Just Another Gamer said:
			
		

> I think Guild pretty much summed up what I wanted to say but very bluntly.
> 
> But to expand on it, 3D in movies with the glasses and stuff I enjoy a little (no 3D sickness) but 3D in the 3DS I hate (I get 3D sickness from it)


I just didn't see much of a demand for 3D and it feels like it's being forced on us needlessly; something to sell some more TVs and an excuse to raise ticket prices in theatres.


----------



## Valwin (Apr 4, 2012)

well it seem the 3ds in going ahead  no shock here   it is the better system right now  in game and in value


----------



## thaddius (Apr 4, 2012)

No shock indeed, but it might be due to the head-start.


----------



## Valwin (Apr 4, 2012)

thaddius said:


> No shock indeed, but it might be due to the head-start.



i would also say that but seem how they hype the vita they cant get away with it


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2012)

thaddius said:


> I'm not angry or taking it personally (another strawman). You're jumping down people's throats for not having the same opinions as you. And even then you're only really attacking strawmen arguments.
> 
> It's just getting tired is all. At least you've learned what a strawman argument is (which was my intent).



Uhh, no. I'm not jumping at people's throats, I'm saying that lastgen games are not a viable argument in nextgen discussions as they belong to the last generation. You are right, this is my opinion, I'm not forcing it down your throat by no means - all I'm saying is that judging a nextgen through a prism of the lastgen, especially when you actually have the lastgen and don't even need that kind of functionality, is unfair. This is not a strawman argument, you're deliberatelly misinterpreting what I said. In any case, I'm done with this subject, I expressed all I had to say.



Valwin said:


> i would also say that but seem how they hype the vita they cant get away with it


Because the 3DS wasn't overhyped at all.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Uhh, no. I'm not jumping at people's throats


Sure you aren't.


----------



## Valwin (Apr 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> thaddius said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not angry or taking it personally (another strawman). You're jumping down people's throats for not having the same opinions as you. And even then you're only really attacking strawmen arguments.
> ...



no at this level


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2012)

thaddius said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Uhh, no. I'm not jumping at people's throats
> ...


Trolling me softly...  I like that...



Valwin said:


> no at this level


At the level of "Holy hell, they're not happy with the price-to-value ratio at all, we have to cut the price S.T.A.T from $250 to $170 or this thing's as good as dead. Ha! That'll make early adapters feel stupid about themselves... we should probably give them some GBA games, afterall, it doesn't cost us anything".


----------



## Valwin (Apr 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> thaddius said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



il take those gba games over the no games on the vita anyday


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2012)

Valwin said:


> il take those gba games over the no games on the vita anyday


"We sold you our hardware for $80 more than it's worth, we know that it's unfair, so for that occasion, we prepared this delicious old sandwich for you! But you can't have it all! You can only have one piece each two months! Thank you for your support!"


----------



## Valwin (Apr 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > il take those gba games over the no games on the vita anyday
> ...



thank you for the meal  its beats the other guy


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...


Would you like a kick in the balls with that brown nosing? You seem to lap up whatever scraps they throw at you.

Nintendo should've at the very least reward the early adopters with Points, so that, you know, they could get whatever the fuck they want from the store, not some games someone else picked for them? That, and there's nothing standing in the way of the GBA titles being downloadable for all users, so why put up an arbitrary restriction like this? Nintendo handled the situation poorly. My gal's an early adopter of the 3DS and after I sent her the list of games, she didn't even bother signing up for the program. Y'know why? Because she already has the good ones - she had them for at least 10 years now.


----------



## Valwin (Apr 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...




well she can play them now on a shiny new 3DS lucky her


----------



## emigre (Apr 4, 2012)

This thread is reminding me of a conversation between my boss and a table.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...


No, because she didn't log onto the system before the deadline _deliberatelly_. Because she didn't give two flips. And she can play them on her shiny GBA SP whenever she wants.

In any case. I'm done talking with you about the GBA games, you're not really drawing any point, you just keep repeating that they were worth it.


----------



## Fyrus (Apr 4, 2012)

I must say it, Thaddius, but I love those Console class you do, because it makes me feel so nostalgic of being a gamer of the Megadrive generation, and allows me to learn more of the past consoles, and consoles of the same generation. Although I vote without commenting, I always like these polls.

My votes so far were only Nintendo and Sega-based, because all the games I liked over the generations were on these consoles, although I have some nice memories of some PS1 games. (Ape Escape and Mega Man Legends, to cite only them).


----------



## Valwin (Apr 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



well is her lost   too bad


----------



## Qtis (Apr 4, 2012)

TL;DFL: Honestly this thread (so far that I've read) is all about why the 3DS IS SUPERIOR WITH 3-F'ING-D and the PSV SUCKS C***! Not to be nit-picking, but I have to say one thing: owning a DSL, DSiXL and 3DS and buying a PSP about the same time as a 3DS, what are you people thinking.. The 3DS is a great console, but so far the games I've played are nice, but not fantastic. If a game ported/remaked from the N64 times is a fantastic game in today's specs, I'll just go enjoy my N64. Heck I'll go enjoy my NES, SNES, N64, NGC and Wii. Or better, GB, GBC, GBA, DS and DSi. And yes, the first two of those are easily played with a DS via flashcart. And yes the previous gen games are all playable via a DSL. 

I'm not saying that a 3DS is better than a PSVita, but honestly how many of you people have actually played games/done things via the consoles? More than 15 minutes?

ps. Although having a 3DS is great, Nintendo isn't the only game manufacturer/developer and the games so far have let me down. Although I don't have a PSVita, I'm hoping that it's future is brighter than the 3DS's so far. I've yet to trade a console in and if it wasn't for KH: Dream Drop Distance, I'd have traded my 3DS (Zelda Edition, mind you) for a PSVita.


----------



## emigre (Apr 4, 2012)

Well done lads, you've made Qtis pissed off. Qtis for fuck's sake. I hope you're fucking happy with yourselves. I'm going to go look at myself in the mirror and eat some chicken.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2012)

@[member='Qtis']

Time after time people like you restore my faith in this community.


----------



## Qtis (Apr 4, 2012)

emigre said:


> Well done lads, you've made Qtis pissed off. Qtis for fuck's sake. I hope you're fucking happy with yourselves. I'm going to go look at myself in the mirror and eat some chicken.


Post of the year. No. Post of the century. I lieks! 

But honestly, I don't see the reason for bickering between Foxi, Guild, thaddius, soulx and co. I like games. I don't necessarily like the companies behind the titles, but quickly reading the comments here almost state that you either like the 3DS or the PSV. Hell I don't even own a PSVita yet, but I don't see the 3DS so superior to the competition. Sure, if you never touched a DS-gen consoles, you'll be amazed, but considering an R4 costs $3 and a DS/DSL about $50 used, why buy a 3DS for $200 for DS games. Just like someone telling me to buy a PSVita for PSP games ($50 vs $200 anyone?).


ps. I'm being realistic. If you buy an R4 and a DSL just for homebrew, I'd say you're a minority. A 3DS offers much more, but on the other hand costs a lot more.
pps. I like the 3DS's 3D effect, but I honestly hate it when I'm on a bus or similar transport. The vibration makes me.. Meh..


----------



## xist (Apr 4, 2012)

The 3DS is the only console i've ever pre-ordered and bought at launch, perhaps spurred on by the waves and waves and waves of hype that surrounded it, and perhaps because i thought mistakenly it would follow in the footsteps of the DS. Sad to say it's the biggest mistake i've ever made in regards to consoles and has ensured that i'll never ever buy a console early ever again...

Thanks Nintendo for shafting me and repaying my investment with a paltry amount of GBA and NES games that i didn't want. Thanks for having no decent games for months and months (and still only having a handful of decent single player games that interest me).

The Vita has had a bad start, but if even Valwin shelled out a premium price on the PS Vita console and Ninja Gaiden when he'd been slating it since it's first news article, he must feel it has a degree of potential...no-one spends that amount of money on something they think is awful.


----------



## emigre (Apr 4, 2012)

I just ignore soulx. Because he deserves it.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 4, 2012)

Fyrus said:


> I must say it, Thaddius, but I love those Console class you do, because it makes me feel so nostalgic of being a gamer of the Megadrive generation, and allows me to learn more of the past consoles, and consoles of the same generation. Although I vote without commenting, I always like these polls.


Bon merci! I think that's one of the first compliments someone has given me on this thing. I appreciate it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2012)

Qtis said:


> But honestly, I don't see the reason for bickering between Foxi, Guild, thaddius, soulx and co. I like games. I don't necessarily like the companies behind the titles, but quickly reading the comments here almost state that you either like the 3DS or the PSV. Hell I don't even own a PSVita yet, but I don't see the 3DS so superior to the competition. Sure, if you never touched a DS-gen consoles, you'll be amazed, but considering an R4 costs $3 and a DS/DSL about $50 used, why buy a 3DS for $200 for DS games. Just like someone telling me to buy a PSVita for PSP games ($50 vs $200 anyone?).
> 
> 
> ps. I'm being realistic. If you buy an R4 and a DSL just for homebrew, I'd say you're a minority. A 3DS offers much more, but on the other hand costs a lot more.
> pps. I like the 3DS's 3D effect, but I honestly hate it when I'm on a bus or similar transport. The vibration makes me.. Meh..


I'm bickering precisely because I don't think the Vita nor the 3DS gained a proper standing yet and it really grinds my gears when people say that either is crap - I'm not arguing for the sake of arguing, I simply like digging to the bottom of "why do you think so?" and usually it all runs down to "Because Sony" and "Because Nintendo", sometimes "Because Microsoft" and that really saddens me.

I don't know why you have such an opinion of me since left and right I say that to have the full experience of each console generation you need to have *every console a given generation has to offer*. I'm againts favourism due to superficial reasons, that's all.


----------



## Fyrus (Apr 4, 2012)

thaddius said:


> Fyrus said:
> 
> 
> > I must say it, Thaddius, but I love those Console class you do, because it makes me feel so nostalgic of being a gamer of the Megadrive generation, and allows me to learn more of the past consoles, and consoles of the same generation. Although I vote without commenting, I always like these polls.
> ...



No idea if "Bon merci" is often used in Canada, but we usually say "Merci bien" instead ^^


----------



## thaddius (Apr 4, 2012)

Fyrus said:


> thaddius said:
> 
> 
> > Fyrus said:
> ...


Grk. Yeah. My bad. Haven't spoken French in years.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> You often hear it because it's true. The DSi has its own library consisting of DSiWare and DSi Exclusives, the changes in hardware are not minor - the system has a different CPU, works on a different "OS" and has the DS one embedded for legacy purposes, it has cameras and it has an SD slot, it's a different build and a different system altogether, it only retained DS compatibility. The Go is different to the PSP in a lesser extent, but still, it is different. The DSi to the DS is like a Wii to the Gamecube - a minor hardware update. A Go to the PSP is like a PS3 Slim to the Fat - a revision with different functionality, but in this case, the functionality is extended not lessened.


Yeah, you're wrong. Nintendo themselves said it was a revision.

*Iwata*
Because it's not an entirely new platform. It's the third console in the Nintendo DS line.

*Kuwahara*
Exactly. So, to put it simply, we have to be able to sell the console on its own. It also has to be able to meld into the already-existing DS market.http://iwataasks.nin...ws/#/ds/dsi/0/0

The specs increase in the DSi is relatively minor. It has two ARM CPUs (ARM9 and ARM7) just like the DS but at a higher clockspeed, 16MB of RAM which isn't much of an increase and a crappy camera. The DSi didn't even get much original games apart from a few gems on the DSiWare shop. It was essentially a DS with a slightly bigger screen and a bunch of useless features that no one really needed.

It was mainly created to boost decreasing DS sales and I would say, to test customer reception to features that would later be put into the 3DS. It's still a DS system. I don't disagree with you regarding the Go, though.



emigre said:


> I just ignore soulx. Because he deserves it.


I love you too. _Not really._


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2012)

thaddius said:


> Grk. Yeah. My bad. Haven't spoken French in years.


Nous savons vos point faible, thaddius! _Soyez sur vos gardes, monsieur!_ 



soulx said:


> The specs increase in the DSi is relatively minor. It has two ARM CPUs (ARM9 and ARM7) just like the DS but at a higher clockspeed, 16MB of RAM which isn't much of an increase and a crappy camera. The DSi didn't even get much original games apart from a few gems on the DSiWare shop. It was essentially a DS with a slightly bigger screen and a bunch of useless features that no one really needed.


It's a different CPU, it has a different ammount of RAM, it works on a different OS with support for different games and only retains backwards compatibility due to hard-coded DS Bios in its firmware and the capacity to downclock to an appropriet level.

To be precise, the DSi sports an ARM core that's twice as fast, gets rid of the hardware GBA compatibility layer, has 4 times as much RAM as its predecessor, has a different Wi-Fi chip thus supports WPA which the DS doesn't, has a different OS which supports DSiWare of all-sorts, has a camera, in essence, it's a completely different build.

It's a part of the DS line in the sense that it has two screens. In that sense, the 3DS is also a part of the DS line - I mean, afterall, you can play DS games on it, right? C'mon.

*EDIT: *I retract my statement about Iwata - _"It's the third console in the Nintendo DS line"_ does _not _mean _revision_, much like the Gameboy Advance is not a revision of the Gameboy but it is a part of the Gameboy line of products.


----------



## Qtis (Apr 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't know why you have such an opinion of me since left and right I say that to have the full experience of each console generation you need to have *every console a given generation has to offer*. I'm againts favourism due to superficial reasons, that's all.


My bad, wasn't really trying to target you in the comment, mainly trying to focus on the people involved.

These polls are usually ending with a certain agreement, but the agreement may not reflect reality. Just like quite a few people could make the poll state otherwise (imagine getting 100 random people vote for X and it'd be the complete opposite) Hell most people here could get the DS to just up in the preferences and trump the 3DS! 

The internet, gotta love it


----------



## Valwin (Apr 4, 2012)

Qtis said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why you have such an opinion of me since left and right I say that to have the full experience of each console generation you need to have *every console a given generation has to offer*. I'm againts favourism due to superficial reasons, that's all.
> ...


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Apr 4, 2012)

daaaamn i made a mistake a chose pandora instead of 3ds, it's -1 pandora +1 3ds


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2012)

Valwin said:


> so if the poll does not go the qtis way it does not represent reality ?


He meant to say that this kind of polls are fun rather then a representation of the factual situation, much like looking through a keyhole is not a representation of the entirety of an appartment, just a small fraction. Two polls in which 100 people gave their votes can end up with two very different outcomes depending on where they are carried out. Call me insane but I have a weird feeling that the Wii wouldn't do so well on PSX-Scene for example.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > The specs increase in the DSi is relatively minor. It has two ARM CPUs (ARM9 and ARM7) just like the DS but at a higher clockspeed, 16MB of RAM which isn't much of an increase and a crappy camera. The DSi didn't even get much original games apart from a few gems on the DSiWare shop. It was essentially a DS with a slightly bigger screen and a bunch of useless features that no one really needed.
> ...


So now you're going to say that Iwata's sugarcoating things? He helped with creating the damn product, obviously he should know whether it's a revision or not. A small increase in specs does not mean that it is an entirely new system.



thaddius said:


> What do people here think of this 3D trend?


Loving it. 3D adds so much to the game experience (when done right) and helps with immersion a lot. 3D is like HD. It doesn't add anything to the gameplay but it helps with the presentation of a game and immersion.



xist said:


> Whilst i do agree with you that OoT on the N64 is very often quoted as being one of the best games ever (a fact which i don't agree with but that's by the by) OoT on the 3DS released in 2011 isn't. Simply looking at best of 2011 lists (for example) illustrate that. It's not that Ocarina is suddenly rubbish, more that it gathers momentum through the years due to the personal love many people have for it. I'm not trying to pick an argument over the game being the best ever, or over rated, merely that when it was released last year on the 3DS it wasn't a revolutionary game that stomped over every other game released that year or even the previous few...surely you can see the distinction?


Yeah, I know what you mean. But I would say the reason it didn't make any GOTY lists is not because the game didn't age well but rather because the 3DS version is essentially the same thing with better visuals. It isn't an original game but instead just a_ port/remake_.



Qtis said:


> I'm not saying that a 3DS is better than a PSVita, but honestly how many of you people have actually played games/done things via the consoles? More than 15 minutes?


I've currently clocked 690 hours on my 3DS system with _no games_.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> thaddius said:
> 
> 
> > Grk. Yeah. My bad. Haven't spoken French in years.
> ...


Faire attention, Foxi4, la premier règle to la forum est, 


aminemaster said:


> daaaamn i made a mistake a chose pandora instead of 3ds, it's -1 pandora +1 3ds


I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2012)

soulx said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...



1. Read my edit. I retracted my statement because Iwata never said it was a revision in the first place, it's the next product in the DS line of products, that's not the same thing.
2. The console has twice the processing power and four times the memory, alongside other changes in the hardware. They're *not* minor.



thaddius said:


> Faire attention, Foxi4, la premier règle to la forum est,


Je suis désolé, pardonnez-moi, thaddius... 



Beertje111 said:


> I accidently voted 3DS but I actually didn't want to vote at all.


Take this one into accout aswell.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Apr 4, 2012)

thaddius said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > thaddius said:
> ...


non mais un peux de francais ne peut faire mal a personne, et en plus vous avez du chemin a faire, et oui on est une communaute anglaise alors je dois la boucler...
is my french any good?


----------



## Valwin (Apr 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > so if the poll does not go the qtis way it does not represent reality ?
> ...



last time i check gbatemp was general the only thing here that is not  is the name i mean you here and stuff


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> 1. Read my edit. I retracted my statement because Iwata never said it was a revision in the first place, it's the next product in the DS line of products, that's not the same thing.
> 2. The console has twice the processing power and four times the memory, alongside other changes in the hardware. They're *not* minor.


Now you're just grasping at straws here. Context helps a lot here and it's clear that they're talking about the DSi as a DS revision. Especially when you read the statement afterwards about it melding into the DS market.

Twice the processing power and four times the memory of the *DS* isn't much. It's pretty insignificant, actually and I'm sure you know that. Even so, that change in specs doesn't mean that it isn't a revision.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2012)

Valwin said:


> last time i check gbatemp was general the only thing here that is not  is the name i mean you here and stuff


Fun Fact: I used to be a Nintendo Fanboii.  But yeah, GBATemp is getting quite general, however it is still leaning towards the Nintendo side a bit, which isn't anything bad by no means, everybody to their tastes, but I just like to retain a level of objectivity in this kind of discussions. They're usually fun for me, especially when the oponent can find worthy arguments to support their claims and is generally a good sport about it. 

I may seem like an asshole definatelly seem to be an asshole but I'm actually a very pleasant human being once you get to know me, I just like standing my ground when discussing things vigorously, so I don't know why you're singling me out. Nintendo consoles are the only ones I ever bought "New", every other console I own is pre-owned. I'm actually very dedicated to the company I so strictly criticize - I have this belief that if I voice out what I don't like, Nintendo may listen. 



soulx said:


> Twice the processing power and four times the memory of the *DS* isn't much. It's pretty insignificant, actually and I'm sure you know that. Even so, that change in specs doesn't mean that it isn't a revision.


The PSP-200x, 300x, Go and E-100x are revisions of the original PSP and work with the same type of executables (even if they all have a different hardware built) - they natively support them.

The Gameboy Pocket is a revision of the original Gameboy - despite having modified hardware it supports the same games natively.

The DSi supports DS titles via a compatibility layer.

See the difference between "revision" and "new release" ?


----------



## emigre (Apr 4, 2012)

Here's a fun fact, I nearly bought a 3DS with Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2012)

@[member='thaddius']

Now that my mind is free of bickering about the stupid 3DS vs Vita discussion, something else caught my eye. In your previous battle of the handhelds you've included the N-Gage and N-Gage QD - Symbian phones designed for gaming. I was wondering, why aren't the PlayStation Certified Androids included in the poll? I'm refering to the Xperia Play, S1 and S2 - they are tailored for gaming afterall and they do have a dedicated Digital Distribution service with PlayStation Classics and dedicated games... did you just forget about them or did you have a reason not to include them? Not that including them now would make sense - they'd lose againts the 3DS anyways, I'm just curious.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> The PSP-200x, 300x, Go and E-100x are revisions of the original PSP and work with the same type of executables (even if they all have a different hardware built) - they natively support them.
> 
> The Gameboy Pocket is a revision of the original Gameboy - despite having modified hardware it supports the same games natively.
> 
> ...


And that still doesn't mean that it isn't a revision. The *slightly* increased specs are the reason a compatibility layer is needed.

The fact that Iwata and others at Nintendo said it was a revision should have ended this argument. After all, they're the ones making and marketing the device. Surely they would know whether it was intended to be an entirely new console or a revision.



Foxi4 said:


> @[member='thaddius']
> 
> Now that my mind is free of bickering about the stupid 3DS vs Vita discussion, something else caught my eye. In your previous battle of the handhelds you've included the N-Gage and N-Gage QD - Symbian phones designed for gaming. I was wondering, why aren't the PlayStation Certified Androids included in the poll? I'm refering to the Xperia Play, S1 and S2 - they are tailored for gaming afterall and they do have a dedicated Digital Distribution service with PlayStation Classics and dedicated games... did you just forget about them or did you have a reason not to include them? Not that including them now would make sense - they'd lose againts the 3DS anyways, I'm just curious.


I would garner that it's because the Xperia Play hardly has any original games. Its library tends to consist of PSP , PS1 and enhance Android ports.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2012)

soulx said:


> The fact that Iwata and others at Nintendo said it was a revision should have ended this argument. After all, they're the ones making and marketing the device. Surely they would know whether it was intended to be an entirely new console or a revision.


Except they didn't say that. I am officially dropping out of this discussion - hardware, firmware and software reasons should make it painfuly obvious as to why. I'm not going to convince you so why bother.

You did not procure any evidence to support your claim other then "because I was told so" when the factual, physical evidence points at the other direction. Jumping from Gekko to Broadway wasn't a big jump in terms of hardware either and yet we have a Gamecube and the Wii. At the end of the day, it's a matter of interpretation I suppose. I look at it from a practical standpoint, you look at it from a marketing standpoint.

*EDIT:* I thought I should bring one more issue up just for the heck of it - the DS and the DSi do not share a Development Kit - the two are in fact separate.



> I would garner that it's because the Xperia Play hardly has any original games. Its library tends to consist of PSP , PS1 and enhance Android ports.


That's hardly a reason - many of the consoles presented have a library consisting entirely of ports, homebrew and emulators, and yet they were presented. It's a poll about gaming devices, not games.


----------



## Qtis (Apr 4, 2012)

By accident lost my wall of responses.. If possible, I'll add my main points:

@[member='soulx']: I've clocked over 400 hours on my 3DS, but mainly because of DS compatibility. I could have done most of it via my DSL/DSiXL. My point is that if someone (so far) has managed to get a high amount of gaming hours on the 3DS, they'd either have enough money to buy all the games they wanted (a luxury I don't have) or they've played older games available (near launch titles or older DS games).

@[member='Valwin']: Foxi pretty much summed my point. The audience is the key factor here. If the poll was made at, say an "official Microsoft fan site", the results would be close to 360 60+% and the rest divided about evenly.

This topic, like many others (Essentials GC/Wii, PS1/2/3, GBA/DS, PSP), give some insight on what other people on GBAtemp think are great consoles/may have great games. I could actually blame quite a few people on GBAtemp for the reason I bought certain games and spent far too much time on them.


ps. A few games really lowered my grades during high school/in the beginning of University.. Damn you people for your suggestions! :I

EDIT: Typo..


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2012)

Qtis said:


> A few games really lowered my grades during high school/in the beginning of University.. Damn you people for your suggestions! :I


_Not alcohol, not drugs, not cigarettes_ but _gaming _impeded your intellectual progress. What a destructive force, I'm feelin' for ya.


----------



## Fyrus (Apr 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Je suis désolé, pardonnez-moi, thaddius...





aminemaster said:


> non mais un peux de francais ne peut faire mal a personne, et en plus vous avez du chemin a faire, et oui on est une communaute anglaise alors je dois la boucler...
> is my french any good?



Really nice !



thaddius said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > thaddius said:
> ...



Foxi's missed a few plural here and here, but this sentence is quite good.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2012)

Fyrus said:


> Foxi's missed a few plural here and here, but this sentence is quite good.


*GASPS!* Can you correct it for me and send it to me over PM? I used to study french so I still sometimes use it. X3

And yes, I use the formal form of _Vous_, I refrain from adressing people by _Tu_.


----------



## Fyrus (Apr 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Fyrus said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi's missed a few plural here and here, but this sentence is quite good.
> ...



Well, there's only missing S on "Point" and "Faible", since you go with "Vous", you have to use the plural here.

But that's one of the hardest part to catch for people that aren't really native to French.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2012)

Fyrus said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Fyrus said:
> ...


Ah, I see... I thought that if I add the "s" there, it will mean "weak points" rather then "weak point"... Must've been one of those lessons on which I didn't pay attention, thank you for that. 

I mean, _Merci beaucoup! _


----------



## Fyrus (Apr 4, 2012)

No problem, feel free to ask anytime if you wish !


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that Iwata and others at Nintendo said it was a revision should have ended this argument. After all, they're the ones making and marketing the device. Surely they would know whether it was intended to be an entirely new console or a revision.
> ...


Even if it does have a couple changes in terms of it's hardware and software, it's still a revision. It was made to *play* DS games and the few DSiWare games that are available. At its core, it's a DS system.

The quote I mentioned was evidence enough but you decided to twist the meaning of it so that it fits your argument. Fact is, Iwata and numerous others have said that the DSi is a DS revision and not an entirely new console. The short life-span of the system (despite great sales) should also allude to that fact.

The jump from the Gamecube to the Wii is completely different. The Wii was marketed as and is an entirely new system. Even if it's specs haven't changed much, it was still a new system with it's own game library, controller and services. You seem to be looking at this from a technical aspect. A large or small jump in specs does not dictate whether something is a new console or not.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 5, 2012)

thaddius said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So true but yea its one of those "new" fads that companies want to shove down our throats so they can make more money in the end. But for gaming my point still stands I mean before the 3DS and its 3D we all played platformers and other games where we need to judge distance and depth and we done it fine and i'm sure none of us complained that it wasn't in 3D its only after the 3DS was released where you got fanboys saying that everything needs 3D otherwise its not awesome and I facepalm and argue at that each time.

I'm not bashing the 3DS (I own one) but i'm just saying 3D hardly is anything awesome and people have been playing without it for years, I mean the 3D like the 3DS's 3D not 3D modelling.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 5, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> thaddius said:
> 
> 
> > Just Another Gamer said:
> ...


3D is not a new fad - people were crazy about it in the 80'ties and 90'ties, now, in the 21st century when it finally looks relatively decent... people just shrug and go "meh. I expected this to be better" and get on with their lives.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 5, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > thaddius said:
> ...


I actually went "I expected to not get nauseous from it" but yea I get your point. I'm kinda surprised I never disagree with Foxi whenever you or I respond to something, maybe i'm just weird.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 5, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> 3D is not a new fad - people were crazy about it in the 80'ties and 90'ties [...]


Don't forget the 50s.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 5, 2012)

thaddius said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > 3D is not a new fad - people were crazy about it in the 80'ties and 90'ties [...]
> ...


Let's go all the way back to 1915.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 5, 2012)

thaddius said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > 3D is not a new fad - people were crazy about it in the 80'ties and 90'ties [...]
> ...



Ever since JC'S Avatar almost every movie has been getting a 3D release and companies have been advertising 3D TVs and stuff out the butthole. It is definitely a fad, it just re-emerged since new tech came to light to make it more popular.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> thaddius said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


I didn't say it was not a fad, I said it's not new. Recursive would be a better word - people get excited about it, go see it in cinemas, aren't impressed and cool down. Then, new 3D tech comes out, they get excited and... You get my drift.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Ever since JC'S Avatar almost every movie has been getting a 3D release and companies have been advertising 3D TVs and stuff out the butthole. It is definitely a fad, it just re-emerged since new tech came to light to make it more popular.


I hope it's a fad. I fear that it'll be treated like the move to HD though.


----------



## xist (Apr 5, 2012)

Binocularity and depth perception? Who needs 'em....


----------



## thaddius (Apr 9, 2012)

24 hours remain!


----------



## emigre (Apr 9, 2012)

Where's the iPhone option?


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 9, 2012)

If your adding iPhone than what about Android?


----------



## emigre (Apr 9, 2012)

Exactly ios and Android are respected gaming platforms.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 9, 2012)

emigre said:


> Where's the iPhone option?


The lack of buttons puts in a league of its own. Obviously the inferior 3DS and Vita can't compare.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 9, 2012)

Little late to be adding things, but alright; I added iOS. Even though it's in the wrong generation.

If you're clamouring for Android though, you clearly didn't read my original post/know what the Yinlips is.

24 hours remain.


----------



## emigre (Apr 9, 2012)

YInlips just put the emphasis on one particular Android device. It ignores the other dozens upon dozens of Android devices.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 9, 2012)

2 devices.

EDIT: No, I'm not going to include PC operating systems. This is a can of worms that people wanted opened, but I have to draw the line somewhere because we're at the end of the poll.


----------



## emigre (Apr 9, 2012)

Two devices changes everything.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 9, 2012)

*>Console Classic*
*>iOS*

C'mon people, less trolling, more voting.  You're suggesting stuff that isn't even consoles. By this logic, I nominate _Nokia 3310_ and its groundbreaking _Snake _and _Space Impact _as the ultimate competitor to the Gameboy.


----------



## emigre (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm a little surprised ios got added. Shirley it was clear I was being a dick.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 9, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> *>Console Classic*
> *>iOS*
> 
> C'mon people, less trolling, more voting.  You're suggesting stuff that isn't even consoles. By this logic, I nominate _Nokia 3310_ and its groundbreaking _Snake _and _Space Impact _as the ultimate competitor to the Gameboy.


Best version of snake I've played!


----------



## thaddius (Apr 10, 2012)

The final bracket is over. So who won this generation?





Well, if it isn't the 3DS! I do believe that we have a Nintendo dominated handheld bracket.




Well, folks, we're done with the regular brackets, so now we move on to the semi-finals. Join me soon when I post the next poll to determine GBATemp's favourite handheld.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 10, 2012)

That handheld bracket, OMG man, PSV or PSP should have won at least one generation, kind of pathetic now IMHO


----------



## thaddius (Apr 10, 2012)

You have no one to blame but yourselves.


----------

